# netlogon 5774



## kathiegilchrist (Sep 11, 2007)

On my domain controlloer, I keep getting a netlogon event id 5774. It's happening about every 4 hours. The message is telling me the dynamic registration of the dns record ' ' _msdcs.ew.com 600 IN CNAME server.ew.com failed on the following dns server:

DNS server ip address: 24.123.203.121
Returned Response Code: 5
Returned Status Code: 9017

I have no idea what this ip address is or why my domain controller would be trying to register with it. My internal DNS is working fine, but this just keeps popping up. The ip address of my domain controller is 192.168.1.10. I am running Windows 2008 server R2. I've been searching for some info for several days now and have been unsuccessful. If anyone can help with this, I'd sure appreciate it.


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

_msdcs.ew.com is the Forest Level subdomain and is stored in the forest-wide DNS application directory partition. This partition replicates to all Windows Server domain controllers in the forest that are running the Windows Server DNS Server service. It hosts the domain controller locator DNS resource records for all the domain controllers in an Active Directory forest.

This article on Microsoft's TechNet Forum may be of help.


----------

